# 3.5amp. battery drain!?



## mcbockalds (Apr 6, 2014)

2014 Cruze diesel. I wanted to see how many amps are being used by "phantom" loads when the car is not running. I've read that around 0.2 or so is normal for late model cars.

So with my car not running, no lights on, doors shut. negative battery cable disconnected at battery and multi-meter applied in series, between negative battery terminal and negative battery cable. Meter reads 3.5 amps. (not 0.35 amps!) This is way too high. The car has sat for as long as a week, many times, and battery has never drained - always has started.
Any ideas why the high reading. My 2012 Hyundai reads 0.28 amps. 
Anyone out there with a 2014 Cruze who could try measuring theirs?
Cheers John

.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I have a 2015 Cruze, I could measure for you?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

. 25 is what my 17 draws with battery hooked up.

I have a meter with clamp.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

mcbockalds said:


> 2014 Cruze diesel. I wanted to see how many amps are being used by "phantom" loads when the car is not running. I've read that around 0.2 or so is normal for late model cars.
> 
> So with my car not running, no lights on, doors shut. negative battery cable disconnected at battery and multi-meter applied in series, between negative battery terminal and negative battery cable. Meter reads 3.5 amps. (not 0.35 amps!) This is way too high. The car has sat for as long as a week, many times, and battery has never drained - always has started.
> Any ideas why the high reading. My 2012 Hyundai reads 0.28 amps.
> ...


If is really drawing that much current your battery wouldn't stay charged long.

Something is not right with your meter most likely. Take a pick of it hooked up showing the parasitic draw.

or

I wonder if the ecm is detecting the presence of the meter and it is causing something to be on.

or

The car is detecting the hood is open causing something to be on. In this case I would leave it hooked up for 15 minutes or so and check the current draw reading. Maybe it would time out and resume normal key not in ignition off conditions.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Vehicle is sensing your presence and engaging the glow plugs.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Anything plugged into the OBD2 port? I had a wifi adapter that when left idle illuminates a red LED 24/7, will drain a full battery in a week if left in.


----------



## mcbockalds (Apr 6, 2014)

JLL said:


> I have a 2015 Cruze, I could measure for you?


Thanks, I would like to see what number you get.


----------



## mcbockalds (Apr 6, 2014)

15cruzediesel said:


> If is really drawing that much current your battery wouldn't stay charged long.
> 
> Something is not right with your meter most likely. Take a pick of it hooked up showing the parasitic draw.
> 
> ...


I think you're right about having the hood open. I didn't bother to mention that after having the meter hooked up for about 15 seconds the horn started blasting until I disconnected the meter. probably won't be able to ever measure how much parasitic current is happening.


----------



## mcbockalds (Apr 6, 2014)

LulzT1 said:


> Anything plugged into the OBD2 port? I had a wifi adapter that when left idle illuminates a red LED 24/7, will drain a full battery in a week if left in.


No, nothing plugged into the OBD2 port


----------



## mcbockalds (Apr 6, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Vehicle is sensing your presence and engaging the glow plugs.


HAHA


----------

